# 16 year old and possible diabetes



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I just had one of the worst 18 hours ever. My 16 year old terrier ended up sick yesterday, took him to the vet and they gave him a shot to settle his stomach and did a blood panel. He was lethargic and had low blood pressure, and a lower than normal temperature. Doc said to take him home, and he would phone me with results. 
He refused to settle, and when I took him outside, he kept trying to dig a hole, and in the house he kept trying to get to the basement to hide. And that is so not like him, he usually sticks to me like glue. By 10 pm he was staggering and stumbling around barely able to walk. I guess the anti-nauseant ran out around midnight because he started vomitting and urinating as he was stumbling around. Finally at around 3 am I allowed him to hide in the basement till 5 AM. Vet just emailed the results, his blood sugar is through the roof, possible renal deficiency.
I've read that diabetes occurs quite often in minis and wondered if anyone has had experience with this? Is it easily treated, especially with a 16 year old? 
I probably would be better able to handle this if I would have had more than a couple of hours sleep.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am so sorry. I think you should stop reading PF, and stay awake long enough to get to the vet's office ASAP. Your vet will know whether your dog's condition is treatable. Your vet will be able to control your dog's pain and anxiety. Your vet has the answers. You need to get medical help ASAP.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I won't be much help. My Jack Russell, "Stogy", got diabetes right before he passed. Stogy was only 11 years old. Stogy was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer at the same time he was diagnosed with the diabetes. We chose to let him go. 

His diabetic symptoms were weight gain, uncontrolled urination, and he was just starting to get cataracts. 

I am so sorry you are going through this! Hopefully it is treatable. It is so hard when they are sick! 

We are sending happy, healing thoughts!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

so sorry that you are going though all this. I have had a few nights like this myself. Sending you a hug.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry, but I agree with peppersb - at this stage you need to be working with your vet through tests, prognosis and treatments. It is possible that with the right treatment your little dog can be stabilised, and you can have many happy months and years together (I know of many cats that have been on injected insulin successfully for years), but only your vet can pinpoint the particular causes and possible treatments in this case. I wish I could do more than send all good wishes to you both... Whatever happens, your terrier has had a long and happy life with you, and can trust you to make decisions about the future based on what is best for him. I do hope that the prognosis is good, and the treatment straightforward.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I agree that you need to be focusing on your baby and the vet right now - know that, however, we are all here for comfort and to listen. If there are others on this forum that have experienced this I hope they reach out to you so you have an idea what to expect and so forth.

My prayers, thoughts and love pour out to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, P/P. What an ordeal! Hugs to all out there, eh? :hug:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sure you have been back to the vet. I hope you get good news on how to manage his sugar. I am sure you are beside yourself with worry. ((Hugs))


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

peppersb said:


> I am so sorry. I think you should stop reading PF, and stay awake long enough to get to the vet's office ASAP. Your vet will know whether your dog's condition is treatable. Your vet will be able to control your dog's pain and anxiety. Your vet has the answers. You need to get medical help ASAP.


"Stop reading PF and Stay awake long enough to get to the vet's" ???? This was posted around 6 am after hearing from the vet! Thanks for the advise ::ahhhhh:
Everyone else, thanks for the concern. I took Rufus in at 7 am before the vet opened. They took more blood for tests, put him on iv fluids and kept him for the day. My clinic has nobody there at night, which is why I had him home all night in the first place. Apparently it was an acute case of Pancreatitis, and his blood sugar went through the roof because of this?? After IV for the day they released him, we kept him home for the night and brought him back in this morning. They gave him an antibiotic shot and sent him home for the day, saying he would be less stressed in his own environment. He has eaten a bit and drank well today and seems to be much better!   The best news is that he does not have diabetes. Here's hoping for another 5 years ... :adore:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Great news! My Emilio has chronic pancreatitis. Glad he is feeling better!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So glad he is on the mend! Give him a hug for me. 16 years is wonderful, but a few more would be even better.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Am so glad it wasn't diabetes, poor little chap,he's had a rough couple of days hasn't he,and you by the sounds of it! I had to stay up all night last year with my darling standard Harley,who has now passed sadly,as he started coughing and spent all night gagging and choking. It was awful, I spent all night comforting him and looking at the clock waiting for 8 am to arrive so I could ring the vet. I hope your little boy soon gets better,I'm sure with all your love and looking after he will!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am very sorry that I offended you and I do think that my comments were too harshly stated. Many apologies. I live within easy driving distance of 4 all-night vet hospitals, but I guess not everyone has that luxury. 

I was absolutely delighted to hear that your boy is feeling so much better and that his condition was treatable! What great news! All best wishes for many more happy years with him.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so glad it wasn't as serious as you thought and that you can take a deep breath now! Is it likely that this could happen again?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Did he get this because he is getting older or do you think it may be something he ate? I know very little about this. What will his treatment be? Medicine, diet or perhaps both? Once they have that is it always an issue or will he back to normal? I am so relieved to hear this is not too serious. I am sure he will bounce back quickly with your loving care.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It is very likely he will get this again if his diet is not closely monitored. We figure the beef rib he had on the weekend had too much fat on it, which affected his pancreas. Because he is older it affected him worse than it would a 10 year old. He is on antibiotics, and is a lot better.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad it is just a course of antibiotics and a careful diet. I appreciate you letting us know this is an aging issue. I had no idea. I am so glad to hear he is much better.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so sad. After having Rufus follow me around and be constantly underfoot for nearly 16 years, I can't stop crying. Rufus passed away on Sunday in my arms. My vet thinks he may have had Pancreatic cancer. I can't believe how hard this hit me  
Thanks for all the kind words and support.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so so sorry,your heart must be breaking. The only thing I can say is that the last thing he will have felt is you,and to pass away being cuddled by your owner is the best way. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I am so sad. After having Rufus follow me around and be constantly underfoot for nearly 16 years, I can't stop crying. Rufus passed away on Sunday in my arms. My vet thinks he may have had Pancreatic cancer. I can't believe how hard this hit me
> Thanks for all the kind words and support.


I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. I hope you take conifer in knowing that Rufus spent many happy years being loved by you and loving you and that he passed being close to your heart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC

Sixteen years is a lot of years of loving your Sweet Rufus. It is only natural that the tears are flowing now. These beautiful little souls make a permanent home in our hearts. We send our love and healing thoughts your way and understand your pain firsthand.

Brother Lautrec sends a BIG HUG :hug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. How comforting for Rufus to be with you, safely in your arms, until he had to go. It's a big and sad adjustment when you lose a dog who's been in your life for so many years. I wish you through this sorrow, with the understanding and support of caring friends.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, so sorry for the loss of Rufus. We can all feel your pain & sorrow, and are shedding tears for you. Hugs & prayers to you and your family.
Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Are they going to retest the glucose levels again? Other illness can cause the glucose to rise slightly in dogs, but rarely to a level that would be considered through the roof.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh no. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rufus. I know there are no words that will be of comfort now. What a comfort for him that you were with him till the end. ((Hugs))


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

So sorry, I missed the final update


----------

